# Shrinking a gi...



## luigi_m_ (Mar 8, 2006)

I have recently started Karate, and so obviously have bought a new gi. It's a good size, but it's a bit baggy around the arms and legs. How can I shrink it a bit to lose this baggy-ness? eg, very hot or very cold water and left in a bath for 2 hours, etc.?


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Just a machine wash in warm water and a round in a hot drier will shring a 100% cotton gi about a full size.

If it is made partially of polyester or nylon, it likely will not shrink much.


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 8, 2006)

Shesulsa is pretty much on target.  I would use a single hot wash cycle, followed up by a couple of high temp dryer sessions.  

Once it's the right size, wash in cold water, and hang dry.  If you need to dry it quicker, then use a low heat cycle in the dryer (Permanent Press).  

If anything, I wouldn't get it hemmed until after you've shrunk it.


----------



## BrandiJo (Mar 9, 2006)

mine seem to srink on their own ...over time and in the dryer


----------



## splazzatch (Mar 9, 2006)

Hmm...this is odd to purposely shrink a Gi....Yeah I'd say put it in the dryer. That will probably take it down one size at least...if that's not enough get it hemmed...


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 9, 2006)

If it is big in the arms and legs then go get it heemed at those point instead of trying to shirnk the Gi that way it stay the same every place else except that area.
terry


----------



## thetruth (Mar 18, 2006)

Be careful with the dryer.  At my old school we got in some judogis that were way oversized. My jacket was a good 4 or 5 inches over my finger tips so I put it in a hot wash and big dryer at the laundromat and it fit perfectly.

Cheers
Sam


----------



## samurai69 (Mar 18, 2006)

send it over to my wife ..... she manages to shrink most stuff without too many problems, mind you it might come back slightly pink :idunno:


----------



## bydand (Mar 18, 2006)

Not too sure about the arms, but my pants waist line and gi top in general I have managed to shrink a good two sizes by careful application of twinkies and Ho-Ho's washed down with some soda.


----------



## Martial Tucker (Mar 18, 2006)

bydand said:
			
		

> Not too sure about the arms, but my pants waist line and gi top in general I have managed to shrink a good two sizes by careful application of twinkies and Ho-Ho's washed down with some soda.



Yeah, I noticed that beer and pizza do this well also..


----------

